# Windows Batch zu langsam



## phunkydizco (6. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Batch Skript mit dem einige Dateien mit einem Programm geöffnet und bearbeitet werden. Dieses dauert allerdings ziemlich lange und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es an dem Batch Skript liegt. Gibt es vielleicht eine andere einfache Sprache für einfache Batch aufrufe. Braucht keine GUI zu haben, sollte aber schnell sein.

Greats


----------



## squeaker (7. September 2004)

Perl - damit kannst du einfache Shell-Aufrufe wie  in einer Batchdatei tätigen, aber auch kompliziertere Modifikationen an Dateien selber in der Sprache ausführen.

Vermutlich liegt die Zeit bei dir nicht an der Batchdatei sondern den Modifikationen an den Dateien die Zeit brauchen. Schreib dir doch mal ein echo in die Batchdatei damit du weisst bei welchem Befehl sie gerade ist. Dann siehst du wo die Zeit verbraten wird.


----------

